# MUE for Flow Cytometry



## Labgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Does anyone know the magic number allowed per day for 88185?


----------



## pattivest (Mar 18, 2009)

I do not know about 88185 but 88184 MUE limit is 1.  I have not checked recently for an update to all the MUEs from CMS but you can try at the following website.  http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/08_MEU.asp#TopOfPage.  Hope that helps


----------

